# Is this a Stage or Platform?



## RLGA (Feb 1, 2011)

Client calls it a "Black Box" theater.  The entire floor is a performance area with seating that can be oriented in different locations depending on the type of performance including completely surrounding the performance area (appropriate aisles are indicated).  Height is 45 ft. from floor to roof.  Lighting and speakers are mounted overhead in rigging system.  Scenery and backdrops may be supported from overhead support structure but cannot be raised or lowered such as that found in a traditional stage fly tower.

Would you can this a stage or platform or neither?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Ron,

What's the area of the elevated "thing?"

It's a stage.  A platform cannot have hanging curtains except for valances.

Since the height is less than 50 feet there is no smoke management needed unless the area of the stage is greater than 1000 square feet.

Also, since the height is less than 50 feet there is no proscenium required or separation from the audience.

Standpipes are required on either "side" of the stage.  Given the design, it will probably need to be coordinated with the local FD where to put the two 1-1/2 inch outlets.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 1, 2011)

It really isn't even elevated.  The room is about 3500 sf for seating and performance area.  The seating can take up to 3/4 of the floor area, but that can change from performance to performance. The moveable seating may be on elevated platforms for better viewing, but the performance area is not elevated (unless they bring in some scene elements that will raise the performance level in some areas).


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 1, 2011)

Per the IBC:

*STAGE. *



A space within a building utilized for entertainment
​or presentations, which includes overhead hanging curtains,
​

drops, scenery or stage effects other than lighting and sound.
​


It doesn't matter if it is or is not elevated.

If the performance area exceeds 1000 SF then stage ventilation is necessary. I'd suggest having a smoke control system installed to allow for the greatest flexibility in use.
​


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 1, 2011)

Curious that the definition in 410 for _Platform_ begins, "A raised area..." while the definition of _Stage_ includes references to "overhead hanging curtains," and excludes any reference to the performing surface elevation.  Does seem like the code would be more restrictive if the "space used for entertainment" exceeds 1,000 square feet.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 1, 2011)

Aegis,

This was a part of an effort a few years ago to make the stage requirements more associated with the hazards of the "stuff" rather than if you elevate it or not.

A platform by its nature is elevated.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 1, 2011)

The thing that bothers me, beside the "raised" part, is the "overhead" part.  You can create scenery that is supported on a flammable wood framework that sets on the floor and the space would not be called a stage; but, hang it from cables at the same height from the floor, and now it's a stage.

No drapes are involved in this use, just scenery, and nothing can be raised or lowered such as what a fly tower would provide.

If hanging something from the ceiling for a performance makes a stage, there are a lot of gymnasiums and multipurpose rooms that are improperly classified.  Additionally, what about movie theaters with their curtains?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 1, 2011)

All the world's a stage.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 1, 2011)

But I don't like its "means of egress."


----------

